# Hill Country CCA



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Our chapter will be holding its spring seminar April 18th at 7:00 pm at the Elk's Lodge in New Braunfels. Our guest speakers will be David Nesloney, Todd Adams, Tommy Ramzinsky, Danny Adams and Billy Nicholas. Food will be available before the meeting. Email me for directions


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Here is the Agenda:

Todd Adams & Tommy Ramzinsky cover deep water Reds on crank baits and
soft plastics.
David Nesloney Jr & David Nesloney Sr cover casting shallow water reds
in small ponds & lakes, also fly fishing and light tackle. 
Danny Adams & Billy Nicholas cover flats fishing techniques and rigging
new baits.


----------

